# It's Shenzi...again!



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

Name: Shenzi 

Age: 17 (She's me in anthro form, remember this.)

Sex: Female

Species: Desufox

Height: 5'10"
Weight: 130 lbs

Appearance: Average build and weight.
- Hair and fur: White fur with a black-tipped tail and ears. Her nose is also black.
- Markings: None.
- Eye color: Left eye green, right eye red.
- Other features: Occassionally wears collars.

Behavior and Personality: She's shy and intelligent with a slight social phobia. She dislikes conflict and will avoid it usually. She's also playful and affectionate, but takes her time getting to know people. She's submissive and enjoys being controlled.

Skills: Trivial pursuit knowledge, comforting people, and giving advice.
Weaknesses: Can get scared or embarrassed easily, is physically weak.

Likes: Casual gaming, snacking, writing, and chatting online.
Dislikes: Ignorance, baseless fear, and hardcore gamers.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Jan 17, 2009)

What... is a desufox?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

mottled.kitten said:


> What... is a desufox?


It relates to her eyes. Extremely obscure reference. X3


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 17, 2009)

welcome i guess


----------



## Fen (Jan 17, 2009)

Welcome to the white fox clan.
I'm seeing more these days for some reason. People switching for the winter or something?


----------



## mottled.kitten (Jan 17, 2009)

Ooook lol! Well, foxes are cute.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

Fen said:


> Welcome to the white fox clan.
> I'm seeing more these days for some reason. People switching for the winter or something?


It just reflects my personality better. =3


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 17, 2009)

ummm, You Want same info on everyones furonsa?

*Name:* "The Great" Milenko
*age:* 3 yrs (Human Years, Juvenile canine)
*Sex:* M
*Species:* Artic Wolf (humanoid)
*height:* 6'8"
*weight:* 255 lbs (very muscular, large upper torso)
*appearance:* Straight White, Muscular, Bright Blue Eyes, Large Bushy white Tail, Fur is Silk Smooth and always clean, Wears a black Cloak conceiling every visble part of the body
*Behavior and Personality: *"Lone Pack Member", the kind that belongs to a pack, but wonders the world solo, only calling on his Fello pack members when pulling off a big job. But when Somebody goes to fuck with him, he unleashes massive kick ass moves to put them on their back. Weather if its 1, 2 or even more people ganging up. When Nessacary, Pulls out a concealed carbine and blasts everyone quickly, silently and accuratley. Quite Stealthy Creature. Violent at times, but stealthy.
*Skills:* Combative, including several forms of martial arts and hand to hand fighting techniques. Also, light training with edged weapons. When nessacary, Uses his expert skills with small arms including Pistols, Rifles, Machine Guns, and Rockets. Also, Sabatoge. In the way that you see him running, leaving numerous booby-traps in his mist. Follow, and Die. 
*Likes:* Working for a better good. Fighting for a Cause, Helping others who can't help them selves. Self Preservation

notes: inspired by the character RAMBO in the movie *First Blood*, and The ROCK in the movie *Scorpion King*


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

Uh, not really. But cool sona bro.


----------



## Fen (Jan 17, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> It just reflects my personality better. =3



I didn't mean it directly; just remembering how few of them there were a year back, and then it's like all of a sudden white foxes ^^.
Overall I'm happy to be around 'kin.'


----------



## Kuro-chan (Jan 17, 2009)

This makes me want to make a junkfox. 8D


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 17, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Uh, not really. But cool sona bro.


 I feel like a dumbass
I'll just start another thread


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

Kuro-chan said:


> This makes me want to make a junkfox. 8D


DO IT

Edit: I take that back, I WANT TO DO IT


----------



## kitsubaka (Jan 17, 2009)

I thought the new ava with the desu eyes was a joke personally but THIS IS ACCEPTABLE.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

Be prepared to see the entire series soon.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> *clip*


Get off my lawn


----------



## Kuro-chan (Jan 17, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> DO IT
> 
> Edit: I take that back, I WANT TO DO IT



Looking forward to it! X3


----------



## Aurali (Jan 17, 2009)

and She's mine!


----------



## The Grey One (Jan 17, 2009)

She's a really cute desufox Shenzi ^_^


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 17, 2009)

god damn it i hate you already. look what you have done.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> god damn it i hate you already. look what you have done.


I love you so much. =3


----------



## X (Jan 17, 2009)

i wonder when you are just going to be a shape shifter to avoid having so many fursonas.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Jan 17, 2009)

I used to have a bunch of fursonas, but then I settled and "combined" them. Now I just have Motley, and the avatars I have on Furcadia are less connected to myself personally (as you would know, had you ever "met" any of them...). It's fine to explore around! Makes my tattoo design for you kinda null now though, Shenzi... at least it was fun to draw! xD


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

mottled.kitten said:


> I used to have a bunch of fursonas, but then I settled and "combined" them. Now I just have Motley, and the avatars I have on Furcadia are less connected to myself personally (as you would know, had you ever "met" any of them...). It's fine to explore around! Makes my tattoo design for you kinda null now though, Shenzi... at least it was fun to draw! xD


Aw man that design is still awesome. I'm still a 'yena therian, just not with a yena fursona.

And I'm planning on just making a series of characters. They won't all be "alts" (Some will just be characters at my disposal) but others will be. 

Expect to see "Bokuyena" soon.


----------



## Aurali (Jan 18, 2009)

Boku Yena? What's next?
Pedo Bear?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 18, 2009)

Jailbait Kangaroo.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 18, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Jailbait Kangaroo.


eh what?


----------

